# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  It isn't over yet.

## RonWrightor

https://pipelinereview.com/index.php...n-the-U.S.html

So, what did we know going into this?  That governments, particularly those made of kleptocratic bureaucrats, are more than willing to through human lives into the furnace of war to make money (see Banana Republics, World Wars I and II, Vietnam, Afghanistan--both American and Soviet version, et al.)

We also knew that governments are perfectly capable of performing human experiments in contravention of the Nuremberg code (see Tuskegee experiments, COVID 19 experiments euphemistically referred to as vaccinations).

What are we learning now?  Even when caught red handed, with full control of widely consumed information (which in turn makes reality) they've the ability to keep forcing people to "participate."

I had hoped that since enough people had already been dosed that it would end, those who were willing to make the sacrifices forced upon them for the preservation of their own dignity would now be "free" again.  More importantly, I'd hoped, the younger generations with no idea how unlucky they really are would be spared.  This is not the case.

They are going to keep pushing.  Everything else occurring is a distraction.




> 13.1 Carcinogenesis, Mutagenesis, Impairment of Fertility
> SPIKEVAX *has not been* evaluated for *carcinogenic, mutagenic potential,* *or impairment of male fertility* in animals. A developmental toxicity study was conducted in female rats that received a vaccine formulation containing nucleoside-modified messenger ribonucleic acid (mRNA) (100 mcg) and other ingredients included in a single human dose of SPIKEVAX. No impact on female fertility was reported (see Use in Specific Populations [8.1]).


Funny, isn't it, but ignorance is money--I guess.

Geopolitics and other bull$#@! is irrelevant.  The only issue that matters is THAT EXPERIMENTS ARE BEING RUN ON AN UNKNOWING AND UNCONSENTING POPULATION.  Even those who "consent" cannot, because their assent has been induced by fraud.

----------


## jmdrake

> We also knew that governments are perfectly capable of performing human experiments in contravention of the Nuremberg code (see Tuskegee experiments, COVID 19 experiments euphemistically referred to as vaccinations).


One thing that ticks me off about the Tuskegee experiment.  When you bring it up, some statist apologist starts talking about "Well they didn't actually give the men syphillis."  Umm....that's what they CLAIMED to have not done.  But it's been ADMITTED that U.S. government researchers gave syphillis first to prisoners in Guatemala and then when the prisoners started running away and/or fighting back to members of the Guatemalan military.




These military men had wives and girlfriends and children.  And yet....for some odd reason.....people can't wrap their minds around the idea that U.S. government funded medical researchers might in some cases be as evil as Joseph Mengele.

----------


## RonWrightor

> One thing that ticks me off about the Tuskegee experiment.  When you bring it up, some statist apologist starts talking about "Well they didn't actually give the men syphillis."  Umm....that's what they CLAIMED to have not done.  But it's been ADMITTED that U.S. government researchers gave syphillis first to prisoners in Guatemala and then when the prisoners started running away and/or fighting back to members of the Guatemalan military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These military men had wives and girlfriends and children.  And yet....for some odd reason.....people can't wrap their minds around the idea that U.S. government funded medical researchers might in some cases be as evil as Joseph Mengele.


Even if they didn't give them syphyllis, they knew they had it.  The men  signed up, out of economic necessity or a higher ideal, and the risk  they knowingly took was a death in training or in combat.  Not by  pathogen.  Indeed, their relationship with the army was such that they  should have been able to rely on their command, if not keeping them  alive, not allowing them to die.

----------


## jmdrake

> Even if they didn't give them syphyllis, they knew they had it.  The men  signed up, out of economic necessity or a higher ideal, and the risk  they knowingly took was a death in training or in combat.  Not by  pathogen.  Indeed, their relationship with the army was such that they  should have been able to rely on their command, if not keeping them  alive, not allowing them to die.


You are 100% right!  The mental gymnastics people go through to excuse the tyranny they love.  I most recently heard this "Well they didn't really give the men syphilis" argument from a black woman and close friend of mine who fully embraced vaccines and lock downs and all the rest.  She said that in response to black people who were vaccine hesitant and gave the Tuskegee experiment as a partial reason.  Really, more than anything, this all makes me sad and disappointed.

----------


## GlennwaldSnowdenAssanged

It is all for the greater good.

----------


## RonWrightor

See, now they are rolling back mandates--for "entertainers" and "Sports ball" which should be a screaming notification that all those celebrities that "took the vax" and all that bull$#@!--well, they didn't.  Why?  Because they have legal counsel that looked at the disclaimer and said "no."  This was aimed squarely at working people. Middle class and above.

----------


## devil21

4th shots have already been announced and the FDA spox has already seeded the notion of a 5th being needed in the fall into the media cycle.  World Bank documents state the covid exercise will run into 2024, so no it's not over.  Just the summer lull (pressure release) before the autumn fearmongering returns, imo.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> 4th shots have already been announced and the FDA spox has already seeded the notion of a 5th being needed in the fall into the media cycle.  World Bank documents state the covid exercise will run into 2024, so no it's not over.  Just the summer lull (pressure release) before the autumn fearmongering returns, imo.


I believe those World Bank documents stated the covid exercise will end in March 2025.

----------


## devil21

> I believe those World Bank documents stated the covid exercise will end in March 2025.


I specifically remember 2024 but it's certainly possible you've seen updated documents, which would make sense since their planned timetable is lagging.  They expected greater shot uptake than what has happened.  I've heard (on reasonably good authority) that 4 shots were the planned initial phase without receiving much resistance.  Didn't work out that way.

----------


## RonWrightor

> I specifically remember 2024 but it's certainly possible you've seen updated documents, which would make sense since their planned timetable is lagging.  They expected greater shot uptake than what has happened.  I've heard (on reasonably good authority) that 4 shots were the planned initial phase without receiving much resistance.  Didn't work out that way.


amazing to me.  Will tell people that they have no idea what the long term consequences may be, and people line up for a fourth dose.  So desperate are they to exert some measure of control over their fate, some measure the money power cannot touch.  Credulity only ignorance could explain.  But why ignorant?

----------


## RonWrightor

Seems to be getting some traction.  

You will please note that on the updated EUA Fact Sheet, https://pr.report/F9V2bphm , this nice addition:




> WHAT ARE THE RISKS OF THE VACCINE?
> There is a remote chance that the vaccine could cause a severe allergic reaction. A severe allergic reaction would usually occur within a few minutes to one hour after getting a dose of the vaccine. For this reason, your vaccination provider may ask you to stay at the place where you received your vaccine for monitoring after vaccination. Signs of a severe allergic reaction can include:
> • Difficulty breathing
> • Swelling of your face and throat
> • A fast heartbeat
> • A bad rash all over your body
> • Dizziness and weakness
> *Myocarditis (inflammation of the heart muscle) and pericarditis (inflammation of the lining outside the heart)* have occurred in some people who have received the vaccine, more commonly in males under 40 years of age than among females and older males. In most of these people, symptoms began within a few days following receipt of the second dose of the vaccine. The chance of having this occur is very low. You should seek medical attention right away if you have any of the following symptoms after receiving the vaccine:
> • Chest pain
> ...


Emphasis added.  In any case, one might be wondering: what is the significance of post-authorization use?  Well, post-authorization use implies risks that the Pharma_c_ants did not know about them _when they filed for authorization_.  That the FDA did not know about them when it was granted.  Indeed, the very fact that this ground work is being laid should send shivers down people's spines.  Why?  Well, consent obtained through fraud is not valid--it may be rescinded.  If it can be shown that people gave there assent under the basic assumption that certain risks were not _present_, never mind common, and that this relatively limited risk was a substantial part of their decision to "take the jab" (what a dumb $#@!ing phrase), and that mistaken assumption was created by the other party--as by concealing the fact, or failing to disclose the fact despite knowing the other party was mistaken.

And since you're here, don't forget, what people took is a countermeasure.  It is being written into the books, not as a vaccine, but as a countermeasure.  Everything that has gone wrong with the "jab" roll-out was predictable.  Worse, it was predictable to anyone that paid attention in Highschool biology.  Narrow scope protection creating selective pressures favoring mutation in the targeted aspect.  Low, like cows, and behold, like men, that very process is alleged to have occurred.  I've not seen any proof.

Just because CNN emblazons Omicron on your screen doesn't make it real.  Far, far, far more exciting is talking about the juice.  The injectate.  Why injectate?  Cause who really knows whats in it.  I wish Angela were still here, because I don't think she'd be backing this particular bull$#@!.  In any case, more exciting that spike protein mutations are words like mutagentic potential.  That ability of something to alter your genes.  One would think such a thing is worth investigating before the mass administration of a series of otherwise useless jabs.  One would think that, because it is.  Indeed, the manufacturing liability that they face alone would be massive--If every person who took one didn't sign a wide release.  

More later, I guess.

----------


## RonWrightor

> You are 100% right!  The mental gymnastics people go through to excuse the tyranny they love.  I most recently heard this "Well they didn't really give the men syphilis" argument from a black woman and close friend of mine who fully embraced vaccines and lock downs and all the rest.  She said that in response to black people who were vaccine hesitant and gave the Tuskegee experiment as a partial reason.  Really, more than anything, this all makes me sad and disappointed.


It doesn't look good.

But politifact punched themselves in the face going for Ron.




> *Ron Paul wrong to say no basis for coronavirus death rate*
> 
> *If Your Time is short*
> 
> 
>  It’s not yet known what the death rate from the current coronavirus, COVID-19, will be. But early data indicate it is more than 10 times higher than the death rate for the flu. 
> 
> 
> See the sources for this fact-check 
> ...


Then at the bottom of the page:

[QUOTE]_ Correction, March 24, 2020: CDC estimates have  indicated a COVID-19 death rate of 0.06%, not 0.0006%, as we originally  reported. This fact-check has been updated with the correct figure._ [/QUOTE]

Ron Paul's initial quote:




> Calling Fauci "the chief fearmonger of the Trump Administration," Paul wrote in a column  on his website that Fauci "testified to Congress that the death rate  for the coronavirus is 10 times that of the seasonal flu, a claim  without any scientific basis."


Maybe I can put together a "Times Ron Paul was right"montage.

----------


## RonWrightor

Oh, and more joy: they were not even controlling the tests in a meaningful way during the perfunctory clinical trials they did run.  Yeah, they were not testing consistently.  Millions of people took the shot.  At least one felt coerced into doing so.  This is her story.

----------


## RonWrightor

https://unherd.com/thepost/study-into-mrna/

Oh, no reduction in all cause mortality?  Which includes COVID 19 deaths.  That is to say, the shots foolish people were duped into taking are worse than worthless.  But, Roe v Wade, amiright?

----------


## CaptUSA

Something new is happening...

Local public health officials in my state have instituted a new campaign to get home test results reported.  They're using the schools, too.  Public and private schools have been asked for their "help" documenting positive covid tests.  The schools have sent home notices requesting that everyone report any positive home test since April 1st.  They've taken out radio ads, too.  They're doing whatever they can to reinstate the fear.

If my state (with a fake Republican governor) is doing this, I'm sure it's happening elsewhere.  I fully expect to see a rise in the number of positive cases being reported widely in the next couple of weeks.  Come on, boys!  Let's get those numbers up!!

----------


## RonWrightor

> Something new is happening...
> 
> Local public health officials in my state have instituted a new campaign to get home test results reported.  They're using the schools, too.  Public and private schools have been asked for their "help" documenting positive covid tests.  The schools have sent home notices requesting that everyone report any positive home test since April 1st.  They've taken out radio ads, too.  They're doing whatever they can to reinstate the fear.
> 
> If my state (with a fake Republican governor) is doing this, I'm sure it's happening elsewhere.  I fully expect to see a rise in the number of positive cases being reported widely in the next couple of weeks.  Come on, boys!  Let's get those numbers up!!


Its about generating plausible deniability.  It has been admitted that the experimental injections do not protect anyone from catching covid.  The primary benefit is a "reduction of severity," but even asymptomatic infections cause "long covid" in people.  Long covid, interestingly, manifests in cardiovascular damage--which amazingly wasn't a thing before the experiments and is a well known effect of the experiments.  So, get more people tested, more people testing positive, when their hearts start to fail or are damaged--then its merely long covid instead of primary effects from the experiment.

----------


## RonWrightor

> hxxps://www.msn.com/en-us/health/medical/covid-hospital-count-makes-vaccines-seem-less-effective-researchers-say/ar-AAXkRG4?cvid=963f141fb09b42bd9bee8fe25b2e7d59





> But the CDC  study counted hospitalizations as anyone with even mild symptoms of the  disease – such as a fever, a cough, diarrhea or vomiting – as well as a  positive test. So, too, did another study on vaccine efficacy that the agency cites on its vaccine efficacy website. 
> 
> “Hospitalized  patients often have some of the symptoms listed for reasons other than  Covid,” Doron said. “More importantly though, the patient can be  symptomatic from Covid and not in the hospital due to Covid.”
> 
> 
> Including  those patients in an efficacy study can cloud whether or not the  hospitalization is from Covid or how severe the case is, Branch-Elliman  said. A better understanding of hospitalizations is “very important for  making decisions about boosting campaigns,” Branch-Elliman said, “and  also provide some reassurance to vaccinated people that they are  protected.”


We inflated the numbers before, now that there is a vaccine, we should stop inflating the numbers.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Something new is happening...
> 
> Local public health officials in my state have instituted a new campaign to get home test results reported.  They're using the schools, too.  Public and private schools have been asked for their "help" documenting positive covid tests.  The schools have sent home notices requesting that everyone report any positive home test since April 1st.  They've taken out radio ads, too.  They're doing whatever they can to reinstate the fear.
> 
> If my state (with a fake Republican governor) is doing this, I'm sure it's happening elsewhere.  I fully expect to see a rise in the number of positive cases being reported widely in the next couple of weeks.  Come on, boys!  Let's get those numbers up!!


It's the news today. Increasing cases everywhere...

----------


## Brian4Liberty



----------

